# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Galaxy Rasbora (Celestial Pearl Danio)

## SanRec

Hi,

Anyone seen these being sold anywhere recently? I saw some at seaview previously, but the bag they are put in is already deflated.

Thank you.

----------


## kklim

Was at Seaview 2 weeks ago and there were juvenile ones selling for $1.80.

----------


## jackychun

> Hi,
> 
> Anyone seen these being sold anywhere recently? I saw some at seaview previously, but the bag they are put in is already deflated.
> 
> Thank you.


They have both caught ready in the bags and also in the tank outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SanRec

think I really missed it. haha. will take a look again

Sent from my ASUS_Z012D using Tapatalk

----------


## jackychun

Yup. You can check with the staff there. :-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## yiongcs

Bought a bag from c328 last week. 30 for $36.

----------


## SanRec

:Shocked: 
need to move around more to get the best deal already.  :Opps:

----------


## TTerry

I bought from fishybusiness at $1.50 each

Saw seaview selling a bag of 10 at $25

----------

